
Fatally flawed 737 MAX had significantly higher crash risk, FAA concluded - jacquesm
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/12/11/politics/fatally-flawed-737-max-had-significantly-higher-crash-risk-faa-concluded/index.html
======
chupa-chups
See also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21762007](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21762007)

